# Missing Pets and the council



## JoRea (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Our missing girl, the cat known as Fluffy, went missing three weeks ago, and sadly has still not turned up. Out of the 400 posters we have put up so far, at least 200 have been taken down. While the council, when I eventually got to talk to a person that is, told us that it was fly posting and therefore illegal, they have since claimed that it is not their responsibility, but the private companies they hire to clean the streets. THEY say it wasn't them..over 3000 cats are lost every year in London alone, and while it would be great if there could be a mechanism in place to help us find our friends, the least the powers that be could do is not HINDER our search..we are gathering press interest and every person in support counts, so please visit

Finding Fluffy - missing cat | Facebook

and help us not only get our little one back, but also make it known that it is a serious matter that needs fixing,

Thank you everyone

Jo


----------

